# 2 gallon buckets ?



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

Will 2 gallon buckets be big enough for the **** set with a conibear in i forgot what the set is called... bucket sets i think


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

It may work okay for smaller ****. One problem I see is that being that the bucket isn't very deep, a **** will be able to reach in with it's front foot and steal your bait. I would go with a larger bucket.


----------

